# Choix d'un disque externe : USB3 SSD vs DD Thunderbolt



## stéphane83 (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'envisage l'achat d'un disque externe.
Bon vu le prix des SSD Thunderbolt c'est bien au delà de mon budget (surtout après le passage à la caisse de l'iMac anorexique 2012)

L'USB 3 étant proposé sur le nouveau modèle et ne comprenant rien à tout ça je me pose des questions sur certains choix, entre autres :
La vitesse d'un disque externe USB3 doté de SSD est elle supérieure à celle d'un Thunderbolt doté de disque dur à plateau?


----------



## storme (21 Décembre 2012)

Le Thunderbolt c'est en théorie 10 Gbit/s
L'USB 3.0 c'est en théorie 5 Gbit/s

En pratique un disque dur a plateau ne pourra jamais saturé ces 2 normes.

Donc, oui, un SSD externe en USB 3.0 sera plus rapide qu'un disque dur a plateau en Thunderbolt.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> Le Thunderbolt c'est en théorie 10 Gbit/s
> L'USB 3.0 c'est en théorie 5 Gbit/s
> 
> En pratique un disque dur a plateau ne pourra jamais saturé ces 2 normes.
> ...



Du moins un disque USB 3 ssd travaille à la même vitesse qu'un thunderbolt mais moins cher c'est ce que tu as voulu dire je pense


----------



## storme (22 Décembre 2012)

Non, un SSD externe en USB 3 sera plus rapide qu'un disque dur externe à plateau en Thunderbold.

C'est toujours le maillon de la chaîne le plus lent qui dicte la vitesse, et entre un SSD et un disque à plateau, la cause est entendu.

J'espère avoir était clair 

Le nec le plus ultras étant un SSD en Thunderbold, mais la, comme vous l'avez fait remarqué, c'est plus le même prix.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Décembre 2012)

Ok cela ne me sera pas interessant d' opter pour un Little big lacie thunderbolt à plateau ( c'est celui ci qie j' avais en vue)  par exemple plutôt que tout autre USB 3 SSD ?
J'aimerais faire un comparatif des vitesse entre un thunderbolt plateau et USB3 SSD.
Combien gagne t on dans ces cas là avec un SSD USB3?

A budget égal (400 euros) c'est donc plus intéressant de m'orienter vers un USB3 SSD?
Avez vous des modèles à me conseiller ?


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> ...
> J'aimerais faire un comparatif des vitesse entre un thunderbolt plateau et USB3 SSD.
> Combien gagne t on dans ces cas là avec un SSD USB3?
> A budget égal (400 euros) c'est donc plus intéressant de m'orienter vers un USB3 SSD?
> Avez vous des modèles à me conseiller ?



Déjà, qu'est ce que tu veux en faire ? Parce que si c'est pour copier des fichiers plus vite ou lire des films, le SSD usb3 suffit largement. Ensuite comme dit précédemment, un disque SSD, même les plus lents des SSD, reste plus rapide (vitesse de transfert, réactivité, enregistrement, etc.) qu'un disque plateau. Ils ont des avantages certains en terme de bruit ou de vibration ce qui les rends très interessant pour la MAO par exemple. En revanche, s'il te faut de la capacité disque (plus de 2Go), c'est cuit. il faut nécessairement un disque plateau.  De ce point de vue là, il n'y a pas besoin de choisir USB3 ou Thunderbolt parce que ca n'ira pas plus vite. Donc le moins cher et le plus interopérable est la solution, soit l'USB3. CQFD


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Décembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Déjà, qu'est ce que tu veux en faire ? Parce que si c'est pour copier des fichiers plus vite ou lire des films, le SSD usb3 suffit largement. Ensuite comme dit précédemment, un disque SSD, même les plus lents des SSD, reste plus rapide (vitesse de transfert, réactivité, enregistrement, etc.) qu'un disque plateau. Ils ont des avantages certains en terme de bruit ou de vibration ce qui les rends très interessant pour la MAO par exemple. En revanche, s'il te faut de la capacité disque (plus de 2Go), c'est cuit. il faut nécessairement un disque plateau.  De ce point de vue là, il n'y a pas besoin de choisir USB3 ou Thunderbolt parce que ca n'ira pas plus vite. Donc le moins cher et le plus interopérable est la solution, soit l'USB3. CQFD



Ok monsieur !


----------

